# Flickr Plugin - Not enough Memory



## clee01l (Aug 29, 2009)

I get this error messagebox frequently whenever I try to upload more than 6-1' images to Flickr. I'm not sure if the message is generated by Lightroom or the Flickr Plugin by Jeffrey Freidl. My Windows computer has 3GB RAM, and at the time of the error, I am utilizing only 6'-7'% of my Physical Memory. Also at the time of the error, LR is claiming ~7'',''' -8'','''Kb of that memory. It would seem that I have room to spare. 
If I attempt to Export these images when LR is claimimg only ~2'','''-3'','''KB I don't seem to have this problem.  I get to the .75GB memorylevel when I have been doing a lot of edits prior to the Export. LR is slow to release memory. When the error occurs, I cannot pickup where I left off because the error occurs again before the first image can be exported. I must restart LR to finishe the Export. 

So, where do I report the bug? Adobe or the Plugin author?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 29, 2009)

Do you see it at any other time - perhaps a large import or export?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 29, 2009)

[quote author=Victoria Bampton link=topic=7673.msg52469#msg52469 date=1251566214]
Do you see it at any other time - perhaps a large import or export?
[/quote]Only with the Flickr Plugin. The only other large export that I do are 1''% JPEGs to a file. These do not use a plugin. 

I've imported (most recently) 38' DNG & JPEG files off my camera card with not a problem. I reduced the 38' files to 19 processed DNG files and got a "Not enough memory after Exporting 11 files. The DNG can be large (4672X31'4X12 bit) but the Exports are usually cropped (192'X12''X8 bit) JPEGs.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Aug 31, 2009)

check the windows system logs (event viewer) and see if it is complaining about memory. It could just be a incorrect error generated by the plugin.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 31, 2009)

[quote author=sizzlingbadger link=topic=7673.msg5254'#msg5254' date=1251673974]
check the windows system logs (event viewer) and see if it is complaining about memory. It could just be a incorrect error generated by the plugin.
[/quote]No events related to LIghtroom have been reported to the system event log. I had another "Not Enough Memory" error todat. I was uploading two (only two) full size images to Flickr using the plugin. When I got the error, I checked the Task Manager and LR was reporting it owned over 1 GB of memory and Physical memory utilization was 73%. I closed Lightroom, restarted LR and the memory claimed by LR was a reasonable .25GB and Physical memory utilization was 65%. I opend the same export anf both files were sent to Flickr without complaint. 

I am beginning to think that LR may have a physical throttle limiting the amount of memory that it can own. Or it could be that it runs out of handles. How can I check handles?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 31, 2009)

Whether this is pertinent or not, I dunno'. We've been told by the engineers that Windows has a problem in committing contiguous memory to a process, and that Lr requires/prefers contiguous memory for effective processing. Apparently this is not a problem for Mac. In contrast, Adobe wrote their own memory management software for PS, which is not used for Lr, apparently in an effort to preserve cross platform compatability in Lr. 

While I grasp the basic concepts there, what that means in practical terms to the programmers is beyond my skill set. 

Some pretty knowledgable folks hang out at the Adobe U2U, may be worth asking there as well.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Aug 31, 2009)

My money would be on the plug-in rather than LR to be honest. (or at least something the plug-in is using in LR that isn't normally used in that way). If you were really having problems with memory then I would expect to see that in the event viewer.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Aug 31, 2009)

http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/issues  has a couple of issues with running out of memory. I would make sure you have the latest version of the plugin. It is also suggested on the website that the earlier plugin is removed manually first.

It looks like a buffer is running out of memory, not the OS which is why there is nothing in the event viewer.


----------

